# Best Tuner Pedal ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the best tuner pedal for under $100. Bells and whistles are nice, but accuracy is thing - straightforward.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I use the Korg DT-10. Very well built, reliable and accurate. I think I paid about $90 or $100 for it a few years back.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I recommend the Planet Waves pedal tuner.

Built like a tank, easy to read in dark or overly bright environments, true bypass and it will power other pedals.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm actually in the market for a pedal tuner myself at the moment.

Currently its between the Boss TU-2 and the Planet Waves as both are within the $80-$100 range and can power my entire board. The tuner isn't going to actually be in my chain either, so tone-suck/hum isn't a big issue.

Any comments on which one is better? I've heard that the TU-2 isn't as accurate as it could be, but i've also heard this is easily solved by tuning using 12th fret harmonics rather then open strings. As for the Planet Waves tuner I understand its a bit flimsier then the boss?

Again, comments? Thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Long & Mcquade has the Korg DT-10 on sale this week for 49.99 !:rockon:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't believe I'm about to disagree with Milkman! My Planet Waves tuner is not easy to read in overly bright light, which is too bad because it's the best I've used otherwise. It's okay under stage lights but not outdoors. Mind you, my eyes aren't near as good as they once were, but still...

I've used and rejected multi-effects pedals with tuners (Digitech, Zoom) and individual tuner pedals by Fender and Danelectro. I like the boss, though I've installed plastic sunglass lense on them to make them readable outdoors, and the Korg which some friends use happily.

Nonetheless, the Planet Waves remains in my pedalboard. Sturdy, accurate, supplies power, and never fails.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> Long & Mcquade has the Korg DT-10 on sale this week for 49.99 !:rockon:


Aww ^%@#! I just bought one a couple of weeks ago for $110. (not at L&M).




<sigh> ah well, it's not like the first or last time that'll ever happen.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

> I like the boss, though I've installed plastic sunglass lense on them to make them readable outdoors.


Cool! Any pictures? And could that be done on the PLanet Waves?

Cheers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Falcatarius said:


> I'm actually in the market for a pedal tuner myself at the moment.
> 
> Currently its between the Boss TU-2 and the Planet Waves as both are within the $80-$100 range and can power my entire board. The tuner isn't going to actually be in my chain either, so tone-suck/hum isn't a big issue.
> 
> ...


Flimsier than the Boss? No way. It's built like a brick $hithouse. Very road worthy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I can't believe I'm about to disagree with Milkman! My Planet Waves tuner is not easy to read in overly bright light, which is too bad because it's the best I've used otherwise. It's okay under stage lights but not outdoors. Mind you, my eyes aren't near as good as they once were, but still...
> 
> I've used and rejected multi-effects pedals with tuners (Digitech, Zoom) and individual tuner pedals by Fender and Danelectro. I like the boss, though I've installed plastic sunglass lense on them to make them readable outdoors, and the Korg which some friends use happily.
> 
> ...



I used mine outdoors but not in bright sunlight. You may be right about that.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

> Flimsier than the Boss? No way. It's built like a brick $hithouse. Very road worthy.


Cool, well I think I'll go with that then, seems to be a touch cheaper to boot. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, you should get the Korg pitchblack tuner! It's smaller than the DT-10 and it works great. True bybass and metal casing. Big THUMBS UP!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No pictures of the Boss conversion, but the pedal has a couple of thumbscrews in the top face which are ideal for holding a piece of tinted film (I used a flexible lens from a cheap pair of sunglasses). Haven't tried in on the Planet Waves but I'd be tempted to have a round lens to sit on or be taped to the pedal temporarily.

Fwit...The PW is anything but flimsy. It's a brick!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Choices so far seem to be the Boss TU2, Planet Waves and Korg Pitch Black as in the under $100 stompbox category. There are a lot of TU2s used out there.

Milkman,... do you use the tuner built into the Tonelab LE ???


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I can't believe I'm about to disagree with Milkman! My Planet Waves tuner is not easy to read in overly bright light, which is too bad because it's the best I've used otherwise. It's okay under stage lights but not outdoors. Mind you, my eyes aren't near as good as they once were, but still...
> 
> I've used and rejected multi-effects pedals with tuners (Digitech, Zoom) and individual tuner pedals by Fender and Danelectro. I like the boss, though I've installed plastic sunglass lense on them to make them readable outdoors, and the Korg which some friends use happily.
> 
> ...



They arent actually true bypass either. They are hardwire bypass from what I understand.....not the same thing but lots of companies are VERY loose with the definition of true bypass.

To be honest I don't think true bypass is all it is cracked up to be....neither does Bob Bradshaw or Pete Cornish.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Archer said:


> ....neither does Bob Bradshaw or Pete Cornish.


Okay,... please enlighten. Those names sound,... familiar.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've used a TU-2 for years, does what i want, 'nuff said. the korg that's on sale for $50 at L&M this month is a great deal though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

save up the extra, get a peterson strobostomp, and dont ever buy another tuner pedal.


----------

